# Scarborough (Brisbane) Friday Morning 20 Apr



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

There are at least strong rumours that a small band of kayakers will be assembled at or near the car park which is fairly close to the Scarborough Hotel. Sometime around 0400-0430.

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Well leave some for me.. 

Ill be going out from margate at a more respectable time (6.30 ish) on friday.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy Andy,
Why do you get out there in the middle a the night, sparrows dont start to F--t till 5.30... Whats the deal and whats the go for lures..
Luer me with a kilkenny


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, well, I have been getting out a little later just recently. I'm very slow at setting up my stuff. I just don't rush. Favorite lure for me, is a Tilsman Barra lure. By the time I get in the water, there will be some light! My best results have been just before sunrise.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:

I hope I can still get out there (have sick person at home, but getting better)
If I don't make it, there will be some other friendly faces turning up....Special Hi to LJT :lol:

Edit1 Good luck Ar_we_there_yet. Might see you out there depending on wind direction and strength. :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kilkeny I find that the gulps work pretty well on the squire around redcliffe for me, havent had much luck with the hard bodies.

Andybear if the weather is anything like it was today an early start will be good, the northerlies started to come through about 10 am today.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Andy

Count me in, launching closer to 5am. Alex will be there also. Are you heading to the reef or in closer?


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Layzy, I think I will opt for a sat morning with U, where are you launching from...Hope the wind wont blow us away.......
Kilkenny Away


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm keen to do an afternoon session on hays inlet on the week end if anyone else is interested.(pretty protected from northerlies)
I prefer the run out tide for flathead and high tide is around lunch time.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah noooooo,

I mentioned earlier that there was a sick person at home, an I thought they would be getting better soon. Bloody Murphy's Law. Now I have got sick.
The yak is loaded. I'm more miffed off by the potential missing the fishing trip than the pain in the guts. If I dont make it there, have a great time....my fish are your fish.

I will be out Saturday if this one falls over......... Sorry again

Cheers Andybear


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy,
Hope the bear gets well soon, get well soon bear,
How about we launch at the boat ramp near the Moreton bay boat club. Plenty a parking there and easy to get back to shore. 
Kilkenny


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy Lazy B,
Could not make it as Mother arives back on board a cruise ship this morning and the one delegated to pick her up went sour..Hope your day was well...


----------

